# White Stone Goldens: Anna Sulima Utica New York



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Not where I would purchase a puppy. The sire of her current litters, Misha, was bred underage with incomplete clearances at the age of 1 - it wasn't an accident, there are at least two litters sired by him on k9data and one of those was out of a bitch who was also underage without proper final clearances. The dogs mentioned on her website have practitioners heart clearances so not ok to be having puppies without a cardiologist clearance. The lack of clearances in the relatives close up are not something I would be taking chances with.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.ripoffreport.com/report...s-a-full-on-puppy-mill-utica-new-york-1353806


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback. Continuing on with the search.


----------

